# FORK: Fox float RL 130mm tirando aceite



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

Hace como 2 meses esta orquilla empezo a tirar aceite del lado izquierdo, pero mas que eso se sentia muy diferente de como realmente hacia su desempeño.

Obviamente pense que era por el aceite que estaba tirando, la lleve a reparar le pusieron sellos y aceite nuevo; cuando me la entregaron no la use hasta un mes y medio despues aproximadamente y en las primeras rodadas note el mismo problema aun con sellos nuevos empezo a tirar aceite del mismo lado izquierdo y se sentia horrible.

La presion de aire que traia era la adecuada como 80 lbs para mi peso le movi el rebote de mas a menos y de menos a mas y en ningun momento me sentia confortable por lo que opte por quitarle algo de aire manualmente y no con la bomba y al momento de presionar la valvula junto con el aire salio un chorro de aceite.

pues de ahi me fui directamente y encabronado al bike shop que raparo la orquilla y les explique lo que estaba pasando a lo que me dijeron que al momento de darle servicio a la orquilla no le cambiaron los sellos a la valvula del aire, creo que son como unos O rings y que ese fue el problema, total que tuvieron que hacer el trabajo de nuevo y aunque no me cobraron la mano de obra tuve que pagar de nuevo por los sellos y el aceite.

les comparto esta experiencia por si alguno de uds. lleva su orquilla a darle servicio haganle saber al mecanico que le cambie tambien los empaques a la valvula del aire y se ahorran tiempo y dinero.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Que salga aceite por la valvula cuando sacas aire es normal.

Como tira aceite tu tijera?? Si tira por los empaques principales (entre las barras y las botellas), pues para las Fox es normal que chorreen un poco. En realidad no son sellos sino unos simples rascadores (wipers). No mantienen el aceite adentro, solo evitan que entre mugre a la tijera.

Si tira por abajo, pues debe ser uno de los famosos crush washers, que se reemplaza bien facil, pero los tienes que ordenar a Fox o a un taller.

Si tira por otra parte, pues no se.

En cuanto a cambiar los "empaques de la valvula de aire", es una valvula schader como las de las camaras o valvulas de coche y se reemplaza con otras iguales.

Las venden en el Autozone. Slime vende tanto la herramienta para sacarla, como la valvula.

En operacion normal, una Fox eventualmente se va a quedar seca (recuerda que no tiene sellos, solo rascadores y esos dejan salir un poco de aceite) y se va a sentir horrible, por lo cual es mandatorio hacer cambios de aceite regularmente.

Checate la pagina de enduroforkseals.com para que veas como se despanzurra una Fox y hazlo tu mismo en casa. La Float 130RL es bien simple para trabajar. La TALAS es la que te puede dar dolores de cabeza.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

foesfoesfxr said:


> Hace como 2 meses esta orquilla empezo a tirar aceite del lado izquierdo, pero mas que eso se sentia muy diferente de como realmente hacia su desempeño.
> 
> Obviamente pense que era por el aceite que estaba tirando, la lleve a reparar le pusieron sellos y aceite nuevo; cuando me la entregaron no la use hasta un mes y medio despues aproximadamente y en las primeras rodadas note el mismo problema aun con sellos nuevos empezo a tirar aceite del mismo lado izquierdo y se sentia horrible.
> 
> ...


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Y eso que vives en California ....... aquí en nuestro cosmopolita país esta "pior " el asunto.............

the last biker


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> Que salga aceite por la valvula cuando sacas aire es normal.
> 
> Checate la pagina de enduroforkseals.com para que veas como se despanzurra una Fox y hazlo tu mismo en casa. La Float 130RL es bien simple para trabajar. La TALAS es la que te puede dar dolores de cabeza.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nada mas hay que tomar en cuenta que no todos tienen el tiempo , el gusto y hasta cierto punto la habilidad para meterle las manos a los fierros .

Hay mtbikers que nos gusta ensuciarnos las manos y casi nunca vamos al mecánico para asuntos de compostura y/o arreglos de bicis , y ya tenemos años desarmando horquillas , calipers y manetas etc. , y ya le entramos con fé al mantenimiento de las bicis.

Sin embargo también hay cuates (y lo he dicho varias veces ) que siendo estupendos ciclistas no le meten la mano a sus bicis pero ni para lavarlas !!!!

A final de cuentas la mecánica de las bicis y sus componentes es algo relativamente sencillo , algo de sentido común , leer y agarrar los fierros.

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

WARP: que el aceite salga por la valvula es normal eso es cierto pero no a chorros, en fin no especifique bien por donde tiraba el aceite y de verdad que no conosco mucho los terminos que uds. usan pero tiraba aceite por el stanchion izquierdo y si, en realidad es un guardapolvos el empaque.( wiper) 

pero mas que nada me quede sorprendido de lo que puede hacer el aceite dentro de la valuvla del aire.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

foesfoesfxr said:


> WARP: que el aceite salga por la valvula es normal eso es cierto pero no a chorros, en fin no especifique bien por donde tiraba el aceite y de verdad que no conosco mucho los terminos que uds. usan pero tiraba aceite por el stanchion izquierdo y si, en realidad es un guardapolvos el empaque.( wiper)
> 
> pero mas que nada me quede sorprendido de lo que puede hacer el aceite dentro de la valuvla del aire.


Bueno, habria que ver que tanto.

Te digo que es normal que salga aceite por la valvula de aire. Solo viendolo como cuanto para saber, pero puede ser que hayan puesto aceite de mas en la parte superior del piston de aire y tambien por eso se sentia de [email protected] Tambien pudieron haber puesto el aceite equivocado ya que ahi va el Float Fluid que es azul, bien espeso y solo un poco.

Tambien es posible que hayan puesto aceite de mas en el stanchion y haya migrado hacia la camara de aire y tal vez esos sean los o-ring defectuosos a los que se refiere el mecanico.

En cuanto a la fuga por el stanchion, mira si pusieron los foam rings. Esos captan un poco de el aceite que trata de salir.

Si tienes la inclinacion y el tiempo, trata de hacerlo tu mismo. Nadie va a cuidar mejor tus cosas que tu mismo y las tijeras en particular (salvo contadas excepciones) son relativamente simples.

Yo tampoco tengo tiempo y el algun punto de mi vida no tenia ni idea de como hacerlo, pero el esfuerzo vale la pena.


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

Last Biker lo que dices es muy cierto en cuanto a ciclistas que no les meten las manos a sus bicis pero para nada y creo que es mi caso, pero mira tu mismo lo has dicho que vivo en california.........tal vez sea por eso ya que tengo los bike shops a la vuelta de la esquina y la verdad es muy comodo, eso no quiere decir que desconosco el funcionamiento de los componentes como ya lo has mencinado es relativamente facil y con los años vas aprendiendo porque tarde que temprano algo en la bici te va a fallar.


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

perdon por el hijack, pero tengo una Rockshox reba race (2006 ó 2007) que tira aceite por la parte de arriba de la pata izquierda, donde esta el bloqueo. empezó despues de llevarla a un cambio de aceite, por lo que después decidi llevarla con alguien mas que me comentó que a las tijeras de xc realmente no hay necesidad de hacerles cambio de aceite salvo como mantenimiento preventivo sino hasta que falle. la mandó al servicio autorizado de rockshox para ver si la podian arreglar y me (le) dijeron que habia que cambiar la tapa derecha, que contiene todo el mecanismo del motion control y bloqueo.

a lo que voy es, que tan cierto creen que sea eso de que no hace falta cambiarle aceite si no ha fallado (aunque tenga mas de un año de uso)
y la otra, que tan sencillo es meterle mano a estas tijeras?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Un sistema hidráulico de ese tipo (una horquilla) siempre se beneficia de un cambio de aceite. Mejor lubricación de las partes, menos particulas flotando (mejor damping y menor desgaste de las partes internas) y mayor consistencia son unas cuantas ventajas que ofrece un cambio de aceite.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Un sistema hidráulico de ese tipo (una horquilla) siempre se beneficia de un cambio de aceite. Mejor lubricación de las partes, menos particulas flotando (mejor damping y menor desgaste de las partes internas) y mayor consistencia son unas cuantas ventajas que ofrece un cambio de aceite.


W3rd.... Cualquier sistema hidraulico.

Es por eso que a tu coche le cambias el aceite antes que los anillos fallen, las valvulas y asientos se hagan pomada, la caja de cambios explote internamente en mil pedazos y que en la industria tenemos cambios de aceite programados y programas de verificacion y chequeo de la calidad del aceite en turbinas, maquinas rotativas, sistemas hidraulicos de control y potencia, etc.

De hecho, es mejor hacer dos cambios cortos de aceite con aceite "chafa" en intervalos mas cortos, que llevar al limite un luricante de "alta tecnologia". A veces no es economico, pero en una tijera de XC, es no solo mejor, sino mas economico.

Hazte una busqueda en el foro de suspensiones. La fuga en la tapa del MoCo es un problema que se soluciona con un o-ring y esta bien documentado. Hay un thread con el detalle en Ridemonkey.com (busca con google) tambien. Rock Shox recomienda cambio de la tapa, pero no es necesario en todos los casos.

Checalo.


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

si quieres que tu cleta ande al 100 tienes que darle mantenimiento y uno de eso incluye el cambio de aceite a la orquilla cuando aplica porsupuesto al menos una vez al año, al igual que cables y housing, cadena y si te toca cruzar rios o arroyos obviamente tienes que darle atencion a baleros y aunque ahora la mayoria vienen sellados igual el agua hace destrosos, ahora que si tienes una de doble suspension pues el cambio de aceite es tambien para el amortiguador de atras. saludos a todos


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

Warp said:


> Hazte una busqueda en el foro de suspensiones. La fuga en la tapa del MoCo es un problema que se soluciona con un o-ring y esta bien documentado. Hay un thread con el detalle en Ridemonkey.com (busca con google) tambien. Rock Shox recomienda cambio de la tapa, pero no es necesario en todos los casos.
> 
> Checalo.


ya le hicieron el cambio del o ring, que al parecer arregló el problema al 90% (sigue sudando un poco de aceite) y me dijeron que si queria que dejara de "sudar" aceite, habia que cambiarle la tapa... aun no lo hago porque creo que esta jalando bien y no hay problemas de desempeño.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

triphop said:


> a lo que voy es, que tan cierto creen que sea eso de que no hace falta cambiarle aceite si no ha fallado (aunque tenga mas de un año de uso)
> y la otra, que tan sencillo es meterle mano a estas tijeras?


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Para cambiar el aceite a cualquiera de mis horquillas me baso en lo siguiente y me ha dado muy buen resultado desde hace muchos años:

Tiempo efectivo de uso de la horquilla .
Condiciones en las que ha rodado.
Como se está desempañando la horquilla.

Tiempo efectivo de uso de la horquilla .- Por ejemplo Fox recomienda cambiar los aceites cada 200 horas de uso , que son aproximadamente 4 horas por semana durante un año , yo ruedo invariablemente 10 hrs por semana (3 en bici de carretera y 6 en mtbike ) dado que semanalmente campechaneo mis bicis , a mi me da para cambiar aceites cada año y medio sin ningún problema .

Las condiciones en las que se rueda también influyen ya que los elementos contribuyen a degradar el aceite , pero tampoco lo es tanto , ahora si frecuentemente se rueda en caminos muy polvorientos , lodosos , pues ahí si ya entra el sentido común.

El desempeño de la horquilla también nos dice cuando ya hay que darle su servicio .

El cambio de aceite si es importante pero tampoco es algo imperativo que hay que hacer cada rato y menos si la bici no se usa mucho , yo tengo por ahí dos bicis hardtail que ya tienen unos 8 años y que usé bastante en su momento pero que ahora solo esporádicamente y las horquillas de ambas bicis funcionan perfecto , no pierden aire, no fugan aceite y nunca las abrí .

the last biker


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

*sigue sudando aceite*



triphop said:


> ya le hicieron el cambio del o ring, que al parecer arregló el problema al 90% (sigue sudando un poco de aceite) y me dijeron que si queria que dejara de "sudar" aceite, habia que cambiarle la tapa... aun no lo hago porque creo que esta jalando bien y no hay problemas de desempeño.


me gusto el termino


----------



## Undergroundrider (Jun 3, 2009)

the last biker said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Nada mas hay que tomar en cuenta que no todos tienen el tiempo , el gusto y hasta cierto punto la habilidad para meterle las manos a los fierros .
> 
> ...


Es un muy buen punto, en lo personal me gusta meterle mano, creo que es parte del hobby hasta eso se disfruta, pero como bien lo comentas no todos pensamos de esta manera, Tengo una pregunta, yo tengo una horquilla fox que compre usada, tiene aprox 8 meses de uso, tengo que estar ya considerando el cambio de aceite? saludos.


----------

